

A Quarter of Americans Aren't on the Web - makaimc
http://gigaom.com/2009/01/22/a-quarter-of-americans-arent-on-the-web/

======
parenthesis
It would be interesting to compare adoption rates of previous technologies
(telephone, television, electricity, ...) to those of PCs and the internet.

------
makaimc
Eventually everyone will be on the web because the quarter that aren't using
it are in two groups: older Americans and rural areas. Older Americans will
pass on and wireless technologies will connect rural parts of the country.

~~~
josefresco
I know plenty of 30-something, 40-something and 50-something people who have
the means, and access to the web but choose not to.

You'd be surprised at how many people in their 30's missed "that whole
Internet thing" and could care less.

I'm 28, my first exposure to the web was 1995/6 when I was in high school.
However among my peers I was in the minority of people who actually used the
web (even today).

~~~
parenthesis
And I would guess there are many people who are nominally online, but only use
the web/email "if they have to" (to get a cheap airfare, to keep in touch with
their children, ...).

------
josefresco
They should probably stay right where they are. I don't want anyone to hurt
themselves.

------
redrobot5050
This also explains why 25% of people thought George W Bush wasn't "Worst
President EVER", I guess.

